# Efest reliability challenged



## Puff&Pass (15/6/15)

Hey guys me and a couple of fellas at work took a spin with the bikes to VapeKing for some supplies, got the stuff had a pleasant vape and headed back. Our one mate put his mech and dripper into his Ego pouch and into the TopBox of his bike.

We figured the vibration must have either adjusted the locking ring or the switch itself to contact in the pouch. The reached a shop in Vaalpark got some supplies there, upon return to the bike they smelled a plastic sort burned sent. He opended the top box and found that his pouch was extremely hot. When he opened it he could barely touch his mech but it was soundless and after cooling he opened the dripper top to find the wicking had completely burned out and the dripper was completely black burnt.

Well he gave it to me to investigate and told me that it couldn't fire anymore and was broken (he got it yesterday) new vapor. I found that the dripper pos. insulater had melted from the heat of firing at 0.3ohm continuously for god knows how long and the mech insulator slightly aswell.

He told me that he noticed when he could touch the mech to remove the battery, that the battery was a lot cooler than the mod itself, and was in brand new visual condition which showed no signs of venting.

I tested it, with a bit more caution than normally, and found that it still took charge and is actually still charging. I would do a lot more testing before ever trusting this specific one again, but it does tell me something about Efest 20A 18650's, if this one fired continuously long enough to melt a dripper insulator and mech insulator and basically short out to stop (coils were still in tact 26g kanthal) and still be functional afterwards, it is indeed a very strong and reliable battery and should not ever give problems in normal un abusive circumstances. You might still get a factory flaw like in anything you buy on planet earth, but def my key choice for now.

Happy vaping folks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

Glad to hear this story had a happy ending - thanks for sharing 

I've also had nothing but great service from my Efests - including the newer 2800mAh version. And now I feel a little more secure using them after reading this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/6/15)

And that is why I only use Efest batteries 

My few smurfs that I have was a.......um.........temporary lapse in judgement

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dr Phil (15/6/15)

I trust efest battery's still using my 1st set what are almost 1year old still holding up strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Glad to hear this story had a happy ending - thanks for sharing
> 
> I've also had nothing but great service from my Efests - including the newer 2800mAh version. And now I feel a little more secure using them after reading this


 It has now been fully tested and labeled as no damage what so ever, temperature doesn't increase, charge and discharge times are equal to those of all my other 20A 3100 batteries...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ou PooT (16/6/15)

Thanx for saving my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Ou PooT said:


> Thanx for saving my day



Hi @Ou PooT and welcome to the forum
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-242#post-234227

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ou PooT (17/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ou PooT and welcome to the forum
> When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-242#post-234227


 Will hit the introduction thread in time, thanx.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22 (17/6/15)

The continous discharge is different from the maximum discharge probably only safe to 10 amps continous discharge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (17/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> The continous discharge is different from the maximum discharge probably only safe to 10 amps continous discharge



The 3100mAh Efests only do 10A continuous discharge, but the 2500mAh ones do about 20A continuous (tested independently)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

